# DIY Florida trip



## Joejoe (Jul 26, 2017)

What’s up y’all. Some of you might have saw my post inquiring about skiff shipping. From Florida to texas.
However my wife and I have decided to make a trip out of it. I plan on staying in sanibel most the time as it looks the most laid back and out of the big city’s. Open to other areas on west coast south of Tampa to stay if fishing will be better. Momma bear’s only requirement is a beach.

Can anyone point me in the direction of some fishing. What to use! Where I can possibly target reds and snook! I plan on bringing my own light tackle and lures. 
The boat I’m picking up is a small gheenoe/skanu type skiff. I really want to get in some back mangroves areas and pole around. Did I mention I want to catch a tarpon or snook! 😁😁

My fishing will be on limited time every day do to wife and children tagging along ! But Catching something there with all them on the trip. With my own boat would make the trip priceless needless to say!
Thanks and tight lines


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Really can't go wrong on the back side. If you were a fly guy I could share more because that is what I understand. Think Ding Darling


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

I lived in that area for a bit, but I’m no expert on it by any stretch. I yakk fished around pine island/Matlacha with decent results. Also fished further south in the Marco Island, 10k area, with a buddy that had a house there. In short, there are plenty of areas down there, but I haven’t fished it in several years. I’m sure some more knowledgeable folks will chime in.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Joejoe said:


> What’s up y’all. Some of you might have saw my post inquiring about skiff shipping. From Florida to texas.
> However my wife and I have decided to make a trip out of it. I plan on staying in sanibel most the time as it looks the most laid back and out of the big city’s. Open to other areas on west coast south of Tampa to stay if fishing will be better. Momma bear’s only requirement is a beach.
> 
> Can anyone point me in the direction of some fishing. What to use! Where I can possibly target reds and snook! I plan on bringing my own light tackle and lures.
> ...


JoeJoe, DM @Loogie and he'll help you out. He lives on Sanibel and can give you some guidance on fishing, best restaurants, beaches, etc.


----------



## fjbolebruch (Apr 13, 2018)

I live on Pine Island and have fished the area my entire life. Sanibel has a lot of fishing options from the beach to the backcountry. If you're bringing your skiff, I would fish in Ding Darling on the backside of Sanibel, you'll find all the backcountry fishing you could want with plenty of juvenile tarpon, snook and red fish. You'll just have to be careful of the poll/troll only and no motor zones. A gheenoe is perfect for the area


----------



## Joejoe (Jul 26, 2017)

Well rain looks pretty bad next week might not go that far south up in the air on where to stay. 

what’s the best bay system in the panhandle to fish


----------



## BrandonFox (May 14, 2013)

Joejoe said:


> what’s the best bay system in the panhandle to fish


In a gheenoe? Not many. Maybe west bay near PCB. But if you're going that far, I would try to make it happen down south.


----------



## Joejoe (Jul 26, 2017)

BrandonFox said:


> In a gheenoe? Not many. Maybe west bay near PCB. But if you're going that far, I would try to make it happen down south.


 I can see that by looking at google earth for the last two days lol. I have my eye on cape San blas area! Only place that looks appealing. How bad does the rain look for sanibel Saturday -Tuesday that’s when we would be staying. If little pop up showers and storm is all that happen in afternoon I’m totally down to go south. Hard to get a idea of rain without watching a Florida news channel lol


----------

